# Help!



## AmpleNM (Jan 8, 2012)

How to enable FSB overclock?
*img1.imagehousing.com/97/0008c01681cff6be6eefd5ad1c7d566a.jpg
Motherboard: 945GZM-S2;rev-3.x


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

can the CPU host frequency be increased?


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 8, 2012)

Sam said:


> can the CPU host frequency be increased?


^^^^yes


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

then your processor can be overclocked. maybe the top option was meant for the extreme edition processors that have unlocked multipliers.


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 8, 2012)

Got it from the manual

Enable use of CoreTM 2 CPUs with 1066 MHz FSB through overclocking. To enable this feature,
you must install DDRII 533 memory module(s), a CoreTM 2 CPU and a PCI Express x16 graphics
card.

@sam: anyway, thanks for your efforts


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 8, 2012)

anytime


----------

